# Sizing question for Motobecane Cafe Sprint



## yogimtb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi all, I am looking to buy a hybrid bike to get myself into shape for the spring. I am looking at the Motobecane Cafe Sprint from Bikesdirect:

Save up to 60% off new Hybrid Bikes Motobecane Cafe Sprint

Normally I ride 17.5" (medium) mountain bikes; I am 5' 10" with ~30" inseam. I'm trying to figure out which size would be best for me on this bike, the site gives the following guide:

Most riders 5'6" to 5'8" fit the 17" (min clearance 28.5")
Most riders 5'9" to 5'11" fit the 19" (min clearance 30")

The geo seems to be the following (I guess some of these are in mm):


Description ASEAT TUBE, CENTER TO TOP15"17"19"21"23"C-2EFFECTIVE TOP TUBE LENGTH504520535540560DCHAIN STAY440440440440440EBB DROP7070707070FFORK OFFSET4343434343GHEAD TUBE ANGLE69.070.071.071.072.0HSEAT TUBE ANGLE7574747472IWHEEL BASE10391041104410501000JSTAND OVER HEIGHT700725754802840KBB HEIGHT270270270270270

<tbody>

</tbody>
Does anyone know if I should go for the 19" (large) frame or stick with the medium (17")?

Thanks for the help.


----------

